# My Slingshots to date



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Here is a few of my latest forks I've made with inspiration from Tex and Flatband.


----------



## Jtslingshoter (Dec 18, 2009)

Great work Jim. Keep it up. JT


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

They are all awesome Jim but that Birdseye Maple-WOW!!!!!! I'm just a Maple fanatic I quess. You are a heck of a woodworker Bud! Flatband


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Flatband said:


> They are all awesome Jim but that Birdseye Maple-WOW!!!!!! I'm just a Maple fanatic I quess. You are a heck of a woodworker Bud! Flatband


Our friend, Mr. Bill Herriman down in Texas, sent me a slab of Birds-Eye Maple, so I'm making the most of it. Crazy thing about that wood is, it doesn't feel strong, it's like the titanium wood.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Those look great!!!


----------



## Thwupp-p-p (Jan 17, 2010)

Jim, the top pic of your Birds-Eye Maple is fantastic! That catty just zoomed up to "Best of Show" as far as _I'm_ concerned!


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Great catties, Jim. I agree, the bird's eye is especially nice.







I was thinking of a bird's eye over walnut laminate some time ago, and this has rekindled my interest. So many slingshots, so little cash...


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

love them, they are realy great, and great wood! i prefere the laminated caty.


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

That birds-eye/castrating band setup is off the chain!


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

The birds-eye widefork ergo shoots great. It's the first time I spent any time shooting a widefork-ergo. It's allowed me to practice with a quicker release. Right now, I've got another osage/ipe laminate glued up, but it may already be in the grave. I got greedy and decided to take a 13/16" osage board to the mill, to see if they could make 2 - 5/16" boards out of 1 - 13/16" board. Problem is, the board was only big enough for one pattern. The guy cutting it was afraid to finish the cut, for fear of losing his fingers (didn't blame him there), but he proceded to try and snap it by hitting it with a rubber mallet







. It cracked one of the nice pieces about 80% through. I may be able to salvage it, but I won't know for another hour or so. I was going to make another widefork ergo with it. I'm really partial to osage since it grows in my area, and the color combination between the osage and ipe, I think looks great, not to mention the strength that is aquired when they are laminated together.

Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

i´m realy jellous about this osage wood! j bird send me a bord from, and i realy love it. also ipe is great wood. here in germany it is so hard to get good wood! i can´t find out the german name 4 osage orange, do anybody know?


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Try this link on Osage and have Google translate it into German. Tex http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maclura_pomifera


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

thank u tex, in germany we dont have thes wood! never seen bevore!


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

That's strange because I think it orginaly came from europe. It may be just called hedge row trees there. Tex


----------

